

Ask HN: Do you test your service in Opera? - kmfrk

Sometimes, things are <i>really</i> broken in Opera. Usually they're fine, but some sites seem to disregard it completely.<p>In terms of market share, Opera is almost infinitesimal, so it's difficult to feel entitled. But it still feels like something you would or should check out - eventually that is; it's not a main priority for a soon-to-launch company.
======
Andaith
We make sure our sites work and display perfectly in IE 7/8, Firefox 3+,
Chrome, Safari. For IE6, Firefox 2 and Opera, we just make sure that all the
information is accessible and that the main functions work and don't worry too
much about how it looks.

------
meric
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_(web_browser)>

"The browser has seen more success in Europe, including about 47% market share
in 2009 in Georgia, 43% in Ukraine, 36% in Russia, and 8-11% in Poland,
Latvia, Lithuania, and the Czech Republic.[106]"

------
pclark
No.

------
trotsky
nope

